# Anyone doing the Marin Century next weekend?



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone else doing the Marin Century next weekend? Or the Double Century?

http://www.marincyclists.com/html/MarinCentury/mttamdouble.htm#Introduction

It's on a Saturday, which gives you Sunday to recover before getting up early Monday morning for work.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

walrus said:


> Anyone else doing the Marin Century next weekend? Or the Double Century?
> 
> http://www.marincyclists.com/html/MarinCentury/mttamdouble.htm#Introduction
> 
> It's on a Saturday, which gives you Sunday to recover before getting up early Monday morning for work.


I'm doing the DC version...I have to make up for my chokingly poor performance in the Terrible Two. I'm praying for cool weather and a constant tailwind...


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

That was a great ride! The most beautiful roads I've ever ridden, and most with no cars.
I hope you got your tail wind because you certainly didn't get cool weather! Someone said it was 96° today. I was very glad when it was over, I don't know how anyone did a double century today.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

walrus said:


> That was a great ride! The most beautiful roads I've ever ridden, and most with no cars.
> I hope you got your tail wind because you certainly didn't get cool weather! Someone said it was 96° today. I was very glad when it was over, I don't know how anyone did a double century today.


Actually a good portion of our ride was quite chilly!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*A bit late...*

Sorry for the late response... I did the double century course and it was "enlightening". Somewhere on the Coleman climb, after 125 miles and 10,000 feet, I lost all faith in humanity, cursed the ride director and every cyclist that had ever dropped me and made a quick wish that my life insurance policy was still in effect (would this be considered suicide?) I made the ridge and got back to VF for a third burrito and had a quick trip the rest of the way thanks to that tail wind. Overall, it was an incredible experience. Hope yours was as well.


----------

